# http://bible-truths.com/



## caddy (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok

My brother just printed up a bunch of stuff from this site that my dad handed to me. I have only glanced at it so far. 

Any of you guys have any input on this site before I do some digging?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 10, 2007)

I looked at his stuff at one time - he is a *solo*-scriptura, crackpot type...if I remember correctly...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah - this is the same guy - one proof of his heretical standpoints is he denies the Trinity - using all the tired "proofs"....



> As I said before, one cannot be both "of" something or someone and at the same time "be" that something or someone. There is certainly no trilateral, triune, trinity of God here!



oy...he is a law unto himself...thus not to be trusted...


----------



## crhoades (Mar 10, 2007)

Also after a quick skim of the site he denies eternal punishment in hell and is a universalist saying that all will be saved. So yes. This guy is cultish/false prophet.


----------



## caddy (Mar 10, 2007)

^
Agreed.


----------



## caddy (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=20268

In order to combine with this thread. if Possible

I understand that bible-truths site is not sound, but does anyone have anymore input on a more specific basis?


----------



## caddy (Mar 29, 2007)

L.Ray Smith:

http://www.tektonics.org/qt/smithlr02.html

http://bible-truths.com/student.htm


----------

